# Speaking of Macs



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 28, 2008)

I am considering a Mac to run a Mac version of some page layout software, since I have about given up waiting for some features to show up in the Windows version. It needs to be sufficient for that only, and not much else. Considering I'll have to pay full price for the software I want to "just" get what I need hardware-wise. Since I plan to stay mostly in the PC world I need some cross compatibility to bring files over. Suggestions?


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 28, 2008)

Depending on the software requirements, you might look at a used G-4. I saw several units at a PC recycling place for $350-$450.

Or you could get a Mac mini, (it probably has the horsepower you'd need):


The Apple Store (U.S.) - Mac mini


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 28, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Depending on the software requirements, you might look at a used G-4. I saw several units at a PC recycling place for $350-$450.
> 
> Or you could get a Mac mini, (it probably has the horsepower you'd need):
> 
> ...



The Mac Mini was specifically intended for PC users. It is a bare box that would work with the PC display and a USB keyboard and mouse. Combine it with Parallels and you can have both worlds on it.

If you can't use your existing display, keyboard, and mouse, look at the iMac. (The cost of these items may be more than the price difference between the Mac Mini and iMac.) At this point, I would avoid G3, G4, or G5 machines. Though Macs tend to have longer useful lives than PC's, support for these old systems is on the down side.


----------

